# Other > Fun and games >  whatever happens to

## purplefan

You know people who used to be famous but are not.
If you know then post the answer.
I'll start.
Whatever happened to Eddie the Eagle?

----------


## Suzi

he crashed and burned  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl): 

Actually I saw him on some programme a little while ago..

----------


## purplefan

Glad he's still around.
What about H from steps?

----------


## Suzi

OO he turned up on some reality show a while ago... He's around - oo he was in something in the West End..

----------


## S deleted

What happened to Showaddywaddy?

----------


## purplefan

Most of them are dead.

----------


## purplefan

Actually most of them are retired. They are still touring but according to wiki  without half the original members.

What happened to Noddy holder?

----------


## Jarre

He released his second book last year and has done a show in theatre and still plodding on at 69 years old.

What happened to Johny Ball? (the kids science presenter)

----------


## purplefan

Think of  number. Zoey is his daughter.
I here he is doing voice overs. Very nice earner if you can get it. 
I k ow one guy who got paid 10k for doing a shampoo voice over commercial.

----------


## S deleted

What happened to OJ Simpson? (we all know what should have happened to him)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I heard a few things, one of which was, with dwindling finances, he released a crass book about the murders called, something like , How I _would_ have done it. The families of the victims then legally seized control of it and re-released it as "How I did It." It sounds extraordinary, but I'm sure I'm not making this up!

Whatever happened to Lewis Collins of The Professionals? He had real charisma.

----------


## purplefan

Lewis Collins died.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Aw, shame. What was that SAS movie he did, Who Dares Wins?

----------


## purplefan

Was that not del boy?

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Lol
https://youtu.be/L5OquYTgQBk

----------

purplefan (30-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

What ever happened to Jane asher? Remember her botox lips that she could use as a sink plunger. 
Felt sorry for her.

----------


## Amaya

> He released his second book last year and has done a show in theatre and still plodding on at 69 years old.
> 
> What happened to Johny Ball? (the kids science presenter)


No idea what happened to him, but I met him when I was still in school, he was helping out a project to get more girls into engineering.

----------


## purplefan

What ever happened to Bay city rollers?

----------


## purplefan

I was watching the news tonight and nearly chocked on my tea when they announced they have found a new species of man. What a load of poo. I do not believe it so it got me thinking what happened to the men who made the Piltdown  man?

----------


## purplefan

Whatever happened to Andrew ridley?

----------


## Jaquaia

> What ever happened to Bay city rollers?


They're going on tour again!

Well, playing some dates in Scotland anyway!

----------


## Paula

> Whatever happened to Andrew ridley?


If you mean Andrew Ridgeley (Wham) he's in Cornwall running a surf shop, I believe, keeping out of the limelight. If Andrew Ridley - no idea  :O:

----------


## S deleted

What happened to Floella Benjamin

----------


## purplefan

> They're going on tour again!
> 
> Well, playing some dates in Scotland anyway!


Oh dear God.

----------


## purplefan

> If you mean Andrew Ridgeley (Wham) he's in Cornwall running a surf shop, I believe, keeping out of the limelight. If Andrew Ridley - no idea


Yes i was not sure of the spelling. A surf shop in cornwall. He kept out the limelight in wham also. LOL. Good on him. He used to be a racing car driver.

----------


## purplefan

> What happened to Floella Benjamin


Floella Benjamine is now Baroness Benjamin, OBE DL

----------


## john d

Cool thread PF.
Timmy mallet,what about him?
I went to the next village to pub for a meal the other week and there was a card with the man on behind the bar.
I enquired and turns out he'd been in for meal the previous week
Didn't have his mallet tho

----------


## purplefan

Timmy Mallot is doing the university tour whit his wacaday show. It used to include orvil the duck till he died. Rodger de corcy and nooky bear now dose it with him. Very rude and not for children.

----------



----------


## purplefan

What ever happened to Tommy boyd? I used to listen to his human zoo show on Talk radio before it became the dreadful Talksport.

----------


## S deleted

Wikipedia tells me..... In 2009 he launched a company called Digital Sport Radio, which makes radio for major sporting clubs and brands

----------

purplefan (06-10-15)

----------


## purplefan

I did read somewhere that he was working in a golf club collecting balls but that did not sound right. Miss him a lot. 
 :(y):  stella

----------


## magie06

What happened to the two fellas from CHiPs? They were quite good looking if I remember correctly.

----------


## purplefan

Eric Estrada was one and Larry wilcox was the other. I loved those bikes.

----------

